# how to do a freebsd or a linux distro with an integrated web server



## Paulo Lacerda (Sep 9, 2019)

I don't know if it's in the right category, but I can't find any material explaining how I can make my own linux or freebsd distro that comes with an integrated web server and an html page by default within var / www


----------



## drhowarddrfine (Sep 10, 2019)

First, there is no such thing as a "distro" with FreeBSD. Unlike Linux, FreeBSD is a complete operating system unto itself.
Second, technical discussion of any operating system other than FreeBSD is off topic and not allowed here.

That said, installing any web server on FreeBSD is simple and you should look at the FreeBSD Handbook. Creating a web page is also simple once the server is installed and there are directions for that with whichever server you install.


----------



## tommiie (Sep 10, 2019)

Paulo Lacerda said:


> I don't know if it's in the right category, but I can't find any material explaining how I can make my own linux or freebsd distro that comes with an integrated web server and an html page by default within var / www


I believe most if not all "distributions" (be it Linux or *BSD) have a default index.html page in /var/www/ or some other location. For any UNIX-like operating system, just install Apache or nginx using the package manager, then install Joomla, Drupal, Wordpress or any other CMS/website software that you want to install per their installation instructions and off to the races you are. Depending on the CMS you might also need to install a SQL server, just follow their instructions.

Perhaps better is to ask yourself (and thus explain to us) what it is you want to achieve. That way we can offer better help.


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2019)

Apache has a default "It works" page, nginx has a default "Nothing here" page. So, a `pkg install apache24` or `pkg install nginx` is all that's needed. 



tommiie said:


> Perhaps better is to ask yourself (and thus explain to us) what it is you want to achieve. That way we can offer better help.


I agree.


----------



## Paulo Lacerda (Sep 10, 2019)

thanks to all for the answers, but I think I could not express myself well, I wanted to learn how to create a "distribution" of freebsd that would come with apache or nginx installed, I took a look at this tutorial, http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html but apparently it is outdated because pkg_addr no longer works. could you guide me? SirDice tommiie drhowarddrfine


----------



## SirDice (Sep 10, 2019)

Read release(7) and the script at /usr/src/release/release.sh.



Paulo Lacerda said:


> apparently it is outdated


Erhm, it refers to 5.2.1-RELEASE, which was released almost 15 years ago. It not only appears outdated, it's actually seriously outdated. That said, much of it is still valid. Some commands are a little different but the basic process is still the same.


----------



## tommiie (Sep 10, 2019)

Paulo Lacerda said:


> thanks to all for the answers, but I think I could not express myself well, I wanted to learn how to create a "distribution" of freebsd that would come with apache or nginx installed, I took a look at this tutorial, http://romana.now.ie/writing/customfreebsdiso.html but apparently it is outdated because pkg_addr no longer works. could you guide me? SirDice tommiie drhowarddrfine


Why would you want that? I would rather invest my time in learning Ansible: install FreeBSD on a server and then install Apache/nginx using Ansible, together with other tools and a default website or whatever.


----------

